# bluetooth headset no drivers?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i bought targus bluetooth dongle for my desktop yesterday and am trying to hook up my jabra bt125 headset. windows detects the headset and even says its a jabra bt125 in the devices and printers menu but there is no drivers for it at all not even on windows update according to windows. however, the headset works perfectly fine on my laptop. i went into my laptop and copied the driver file out of system32/drivers and put it on my desktop. however if i try to install it, it just says windows could not find the driver for your device. what can i do this is really pissing me off


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried the Jabra software?

Jabra PC Suite


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

there is no jabra software, but for future google go-ers. download the broadcom bluetooth software that will fix this problem or atleast it did for me


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Good to know.

However, the link above goes to the Jabra "software", which states that it includes PC drivers.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ya but still for people who don't want another program running in the background and just want the drivers. maybe ill use it someday but for now just need the drivers


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not a problem, and I completely understand.

I was just clarifying as you stated "there is no jabra software".


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ah ok i guess i did sorry


----------

